# Apartently no name shark has a pretty Nasty bite



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

He missed his fish and got my hand, 100,s of little tiny razor sharp teeth. He actually drew blood but not a lot. I'd post a pic of my finger but there's not much to see as the holes are so small I can barely see them. Can't really blame him tho, but it hurt more than I expected lol and my wife won't feed him anymore


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear wasnt anything serious tho


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's the carnage


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

You sure it wasn't his scales that did that? They have really sharp scales and it looks like rugburn.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Wasn't the scales, he grabbed my hand and thrashed


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Plus I'm a welder, his scales don't do much to my hands, same with bristle worms, they don't bother my hands


----------

